# Word of the Day:  Ingenious



## Ruthanne (Aug 2, 2020)

Ingenious

(of a person) clever, original, and inventive.
"he was ingenious enough to overcome the limited budget"
Please post this Word of the Day in a sentence.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 2, 2020)

It was ingenious of Alexander Graham Bell to invent the telephone.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 2, 2020)

My son had an ingenious  way to repair  my sweeper with spring from a pen.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 2, 2020)

It is sometimes possible, and positive,  to find some ingenious way to change the subject, when a conversation is going very poorly.


----------



## Matrix (Aug 2, 2020)

He is very ingenious at finding excuses to skip school.


----------



## RubyK (Aug 2, 2020)

The comedian had an ingenious way of coming up with jokes about current events.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 2, 2020)

I think of my SIL as being a genius, or is she just ingenious?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2020)

I was able to restring the cord in the hood of my sweatshirt using an ingenious tip from youtube, used the plastic tube of an old Bic pen to quickly thread it.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*Ingenious invention of canning foods which keep them fresh for many years, is a boon to society *


----------

